# ever seen this?



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ever seen this done before ?http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/boa/3129388335.html


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

I just don't see the point.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I dont get why people, when trying to get money from another person, don't clean the leaves off their god damn boats for photos. Drives me nuts!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Why the hell would you cut the sides off of a perfectly good boat?


That has to be the worlds ugliest boat!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

He built himself a scooter! More for the Texas types for the longer runs in shallow water. Maybe he wanted a more open deck for all the live baiting that he does. Who knows.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I work on one of these that stays at the marina.
Its a really cool boat.
It would sell in a heartbeat in texas


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

that photo right there is how you ruin a good fishing ecosystem by running your prop over healthy grass! When you're leaving prop scar all over your fishing grounds, what good are you doing?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> that photo right there is how you ruin a good fishing ecosystem by running your prop over healthy grass! When you're leaving prop scar all over your fishing grounds, what good are you doing?



Basically it's like putting in a dock light. 

You're turning the mud on the bottom so the little micro organisims can feed. Then the hermit crabs and baitfish eat them... and so on.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen this boat on the river before and talked with the owner. He was using the boat as a rescue boat. The day I saw him he was using it as a party barge [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the main purpose is to save the cost and hassle of a bilge pump. I'm trying to figure out how to make one work in my Monark and i almost considered lighting the whole thing on fire, so cutting off the sides doesn't seem so radical.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

yea i've seen the "skimmers" before or whatever they call them over in Texas but I just didn't get ruining a good boat. But if he finds a general purpose for it then hey! why not?!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

It makes for a great dive boat. It was pretty intresting looking crusing down the river, which is why I asked him about it


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

you couldnt go backwards in this boat, the water would just come over the back.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> you couldnt go backwards in this boat, the water would just come over the back.


...and then out the side.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Theres always water on the deck no problem going in reverse.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> will run 4 to 6 inches of water at 48 mph


   Imagine running hard aground in that thing at 48mph!!!

Better wear that lanyard...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I dont see much support on that transom! Not my cup of tea, would rather a real scooter..


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Let me add another (ever seen this) item. It's a livewell this guy put on the back of a carolina skiff. one on each side of the motor


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

The guy didnt cut the sides off. Its a factory carolina skiff SRV (Surf Rescue Vehicle) . The transom is tied into the center console.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you have to get into and out of the boat constantly like a wadefisherman does, the skimmers make sense. That is why they are so popular in Texas. There is a large subculture of anglers there that much prefer to wadefish. People wadefish everywhere, but I haven't seen saltwater wadefishing gain the same level of popularity outside of Texas.

Nate


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Question...I see no jackplate or tunnel, just about 8-12 inches of prop and lower unit sticking out from under the bottom of the boat. How can this boat run in 4-6 inches? This is a real question?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Let me add another (ever seen this) item. It's a livewell this guy put on the back of a carolina skiff. one on each side of the motor


Oldschool commercial livewell.
If set up properly, they work extremely well.
Mavericks, seacrafts, everybody had em back then


----------

